# Best lfs for livestock in gta



## Salttank19 (Jul 6, 2012)

I am kinda new to this and only know of a few places to get livestock. I wondering were you think the best place is? could you please include major intersection please. 

Thanks!!!


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Sea U Marine seaumarine.com
Woodbine and Apple Creek

NAFB 
Kingston between kennedy and warden

Other ones are on Dundas near Dixie...a whole whack of em...just drive until you find one of the 18 stores there.


----------



## CRJ (Sep 7, 2012)

Hands down, The Coral Reef Shop in burlington. 

You wont find a better place to buy anything.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

closest to you is always better 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

altcharacter said:


> Sea U Marine seaumarine.com
> Woodbine and Apple Creek
> 
> NAFB
> ...


A+ for SUM and NAFB


----------



## Salttank19 (Jul 6, 2012)

*Lfs*

Thanks for all your input.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Just wanna say aquatic kingdoms fish are getting better. My last three fish have come from there. And given that it is a pair of scooter blennies, and a diamond goby, I'd say pretty decent. These fish typically starve in stores. And while they were plenty hungry, they are happy healthy now.

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ReefABCs (Nov 10, 2012)

J_T said:


> Just wanna say aquatic kingdoms fish are getting better. My last three fish have come from there. And given that it is a pair of scooter blennies, and a diamond goby, I'd say pretty decent. These fish typically starve in stores. And while they were plenty hungry, they are happy healthy now.
> 
> Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


Not my recent excperience.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*fish stores*

i think we all have had great exp and bad experiences at stores .
there are a few stores that i have bought from where i have never had issues .then there are ones when as soon as u get fish home they are dead .
we can all sit here and comment on the good and bad.but best is to go make your own decision .i know where i would never buy fish from and i know where i would .like i said i have had great and bad experiences 
i prefer to not mention the bad ,just not into the name calling and stuff that goes on openly on the site 
cheers 
tom


----------



## SKurj (Oct 26, 2011)

I've bought fish from SUM, Aquatic Kingdom, Big Al's Whitby, and reef aquatica, and not had an issue with any of them.


----------



## RR37 (Nov 6, 2012)

^ it's weird. I've never lost a fish within weeks - months of a purchase. And i have bought quite a few. Typically I buy from AK just on connivence/selection. The only shop I've never bought fish from is The coral reef shop. And the Big Als north of Newmarket. (Talking Marine here while I knock on wood)

It sounds like some people act like a fish explodes the moment it leaves a particular shop.


----------



## nso_168 (Sep 22, 2011)

IMO, most of them are all the same, i.e. want to sell you the fish as fast as possible. They need to turnaround the stock quickly and get the next shipment in. What I can guess is half of the healthy and desirable new arrivals are gone from the LFS within 48hrs. So, what's matter is when you go shopping. Of course, price is an important factor too. Some people talk about the origin and how the fish was caught, I never ask these questions, anyone? I assume if it is from a desirable source, they will advertize (and the price will reflect that, but reverse is not necessary true), otherwise assume mediocre.

So, my strategy - know what I want, be patience, watch out for the LFS's new arrivals ads. If there is a match, go there as soon as I can. If there is no match, don't go, otherwise I may not be able to resist temptation.


----------

